# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  dojenje i način života

## mati

> evo, npr. ti ne mislis da je ok dojiti dulje od godinu dana. uredu. a da li te mogu pitati zbog cega to mislis?
> i da li nakon godinu dana dijete treba dobivati kravlje mlijeko? bilo u tetrapaku bilo kao follow-up formule?


Moj L ima 9,5 mj. i dojim ga jednom dnevno( ujutro)Mislim da je jako bitno da se mame sto prije donekle vrate u prijasnji nacin zivota.Ja sam inace drustveno jako aktivna(izlasci,kina,vecere,kazalista,koncerti...a i radim od njegovog 16 tjedna tako da duze dojenje za mene ne dolazi u obzir ,jer stvara ovisnost,a ja to ne zelim.Nocna smo isto izbacili i sad napokon spavam cijelu noc(inace je bilo budjenja po 7-8 puta)Vec sam bila spremna za psihijatriju,a ja ne zelim da moje djete ima ludu i nervoznu mamu.Ovako smo oboje zadovoljni ,ja nisam vise nervozna i ne ispavana,a on spava u svojoj sobi od prije mjesec dana i ponekad se jednom probudi.Prvih par dana je malo plakao,ali poslije se navikao i ne mislim da ce zbog to malo plakanja imati traume i i sta slicno sto sam citala od nekih od vas u nekim postovima....

Sto se tice kravljeg u tetrapaku ne mislim ga davati do njegove druge godine,a do tada adaptirano.

----------


## leonisa

ja znam puno nedojene djece budilice i dojene spavalice....



> Mislim da je jako bitno da se mame sto prije donekle vrate u prijasnji nacin zivota


ja sam sada mama. imam novu ulogu u svom zivotu i moj zivot nikad nece biti kao sto je bio prije te uloge. ma koliko ja "udaljavala" svoje dijete od sebe.
isto tako sa time sto sam svoje dijete u samim pocecima "vezala uz sebe ili dopustila da se veze uz mene" (citaj: zadovoljavala sve njene potrebe) ce pomoci u stjecanju sigurnost da kroz zivot bez straha koraca sama.
a ta "ovisnost" o kojoj pises je nesto najdivnije sto je priroda dala i na koji se nacin pobrinula da mladuncad opstanu i stasaju. jer kako je dijete bilo "ovisno" o majci 9 mjeseci i kako se majka divno brinula za dijete, ta skrb se nastavlja kroz cijeli zivot, a pogotovo prvih mjeseci i godina.

a s obzirom da znam sve prednosti i blagodati dojenja, ne pada mi na pamet samovoljno ga zamijeniti nekim blijedim pokusajem kopije.

naravno, zahvaljujuci i marketingu, prije 2 godine to nisam znala.

----------


## mati

Svatko ima pravo odgajati svoje dijete onako kako misli da je za njega najbolje,a tek za nekih 15-20 godina cemo znati da li smo zaista uspjeli...
Ne mislim da sam sa mojim stavom uskratila mome dijetetu ni paznju,ni njeznost,ni ljubav, niti da ce mu to odnemoci u stjecanju sigurnosti da kroz zivot koraca sam...

----------


## leonisa

upravo tako, no ima faktora koji utjecu na nas, bili mi toga svjesni ili ne.

ja uopce nisam rekla da si svojim stavom i odabirom uskratila svom djetetu _"ni paznju,ni njeznost,ni ljubav, niti da ce mu to odnemoci u stjecanju sigurnosti da kroz zivot koraca sam"_ vec da mu u tome nece odmoci niti dojenje i da to nije razlog zbog kojeg si trebala prestati dojiti.

povratak na posao takodjer ne znaci prestanak dojenja jer uz izdajanje, kao opcije, zakon je stao u zastitu djeteta propisujuci stanku za dojenje.

ja se zalazem za pravo izbora ali na pravo informiranog izbora.
a dokle god proizvodjaci adaptiranog lansiraju lazne, krive, nepotpune, polovicne, netocne.....informacije a sa druge strane nema tko lansirati ispravne, jer dojenje ne kosta i na njemu nema tko profitirati (osim djece, a njihov glas nikako da se cuje), ja to ne smatram informiranim izborom vec "nametnutim".

----------


## anchie76

Cinis mi se poprilicno uvjerena u to sto govoris pa ti necu odgovarati na cijeli post, nego samo na ovaj dio.




> ..a i radim od njegovog 16 tjedna tako da duze dojenje za mene ne dolazi u obzir ,jer stvara ovisnost,a ja to ne zelim.


Dojenje definitivno ne stvara ovisnost.  Dojenje pomaze da dijete izraste u sigurnu i samopouzdanu osobu.  Ispunjavanje svih djetetovih potreba (ne svih zelja, primjeti razliku), vodi do toga da je dijete zadovoljno, sretno i da njegov razvoj ide u dobrom smjeru.  Dojenje u toj dobi je definitivno potreba, koja se cesto zanemaruje jer drustvo kao takvo ne priznaje da djeca imaju strasno veliku potrebu za sisanjem tamo  do 3. godine (pogledaj oko sebe kolicinu djece koja imaju bocice i dudice poslije godinu dana, to ti sve govori).

Odvajanjem djeteta od dojke, prije nego je ono spremno, je upravo korak koji vodi ka (receno tvojim rijecnikom) "ovisnosti".  Izmaknut mu je taj osjecaj sigurnosti koji je imao, i sanse da ce se vise "kaciti" za mamu su puno vece.

Strasno puno na forumu ima djece koja su dojena dugo.. preko3 godine.  I niti jedno od njih nije ovisno, barem u tom smislu u kojem ti pricas.

U konacnici sto ima lose u tome da je dijete ovisno o majci..  Pa o kome ce biti?  Roditelji su ti koji su mu omogucili zivot i koji se brinu za njega i o kojima ovisi dok ne stane na svoje noge i u stanju je brinuti se sam za sebe.  Tako da ta "ovisnost" o roditeljima poprilicno dugo traje - neznam jos niti jednog jednogodisnjaka koji si sam zna promjeniti pelenu i skuhati veceru.. dakle taj ce jos dosta biti "ovisan" dok ne postane neovisan   :Saint:  

A to sto nam drustvo namece sliku da je to nesto lose sto su nam djeca ovisna o nama, sto nam idealizira situacije da budemo udaljeniji od djece, sto nam sve to radi ne bi li se roditelji sto prije vratili na posao jer ipak je profit najbitniji... e to je vec za neku drugu temu.

----------


## LIMA

> ja sam sada mama. imam novu ulogu u svom zivotu i moj zivot nikad nece biti kao sto je bio prije te uloge


Preprekrasno izrečeno! Upravo to je bit onoga što mene u spomenutom članku smeta! Zašto bih se ja UOPĆE željela vratiti u prijašnji način života??
Btw. od takvih amerikaniziranih i "psiholoških" instant naputaka mi se diže kosa na glavi, bez obzira bilo tu riječ o osvajanju muškaraca, održavanju braka ili odgoju djece. 

Još nešto, ona klišeizirana fraza kako treba dijete smjestiti u susjednu sobu isključivo "radi njegove dobrobiti, kako ne bi imalo ludu i neispavanu mamu", mi je malo  :/ , mislim, u nekim slučajevima je to istina, dok u nekima to služi kao izgovor malko većem komoditetu mame. Moj sin od 13 mjeseci sisa cijelu noć, nekad i 10-ak puta, (napominjem i da sam se vratila na posao) ali ja se uopće ne osjećam izmučeno, ludo niti iscrpljeno. Jednostavno sam si organizirala život tako da sam malo ispremještala prioritete u životu, a sada imam i sasvim neke druge načine odmora i uživanja. 
A onaj savjet o odlasku na vikend mami ili prijateljici (!!??), ma da ni ne dojim ne znam kako bih to napravila, ne znam koja mama bi se zabavljala i tulumarila ne razmišljajući o djetetu i o tati koji ga pokušava uspavati   :Crying or Very sad:  , a pogotovo mama koja doji!!

----------


## vissnja

Oprostite mi što ću možda zvučati ogorčeno ali ne mogu da se oduprem utisku da mnoge mame svoje dete doživljavaju kao nekog ajmoreći neprijatelja od koga se što bolje treba odbraniti, što pre ga osamostaliti, gurnuti od sebe, vratiti se nekom ranijem načinu života, nikako ga ne vezati za sebe.... I to sve zahvaljujući dobrom marketingu koji ne promovira samo adaptirano nego ceo jedan način života (uvek nasmejane i odmorne mame, bebe koje nikad ne plaču, ne sisaju, ne nosi ih se). U kući imamo mašine za sve i umesto da svo vreme koje imamo zahvaljujući njima iskoristimo za svoju porodicu mi uporno smišljamo mašinu koja će nam odgajati decu pa da KONAČNO budemo na miru...   :Sad:

----------


## VIPmama

> I to sve zahvaljujući dobrom marketingu koji ne promovira samo adaptirano nego ceo jedan način života (uvek nasmejane i odmorne mame, bebe koje nikad ne plaču, ne sisaju, ne nosi ih


Tako i ja mislim.

Isto kao što nam nameću savršen izgled (frizure, mackalice, lijepo tijelo   :Razz:  ) u jednoj reklami, a već u drugoj ide neka turbo fina čokolada i sl.

----------


## mati

Ma samo vi dojite koliko hocete i kad hocete.Stvar izbora.Mislim da sam ja malo drugacijeg mentaliteta,a i zivim u inostranstvu gdje je sve daleko drugacije nego kod nas.Moje prijateljice odavde ne mogu shvatiti da ima zena koje u 21. stoljecu koriste platnene pelene ili jos bolje ne koriste pelene od rodjenja,a bogami ni ja...

----------


## MARIE

> Ma samo vi dojite koliko hocete i kad hocete.Stvar izbora.Mislim da sam ja malo drugacijeg mentaliteta,a i zivim u inostranstvu gdje je sve daleko drugacije nego kod nas.Moje prijateljice odavde ne mogu shvatiti da ima zena koje u 21. stoljecu koriste platnene pelene ili jos bolje ne koriste pelene od rodjenja,a bogami ni ja...


Problem je u prijateljicama, ne u  mentalitetu........

----------


## Honey

> Ma samo vi dojite koliko hocete i kad hocete.Stvar izbora.Mislim da sam ja malo drugacijeg mentaliteta,a i zivim u inostranstvu gdje je sve daleko drugacije nego kod nas.Moje prijateljice odavde ne mogu shvatiti da ima zena koje u 21. stoljecu koriste platnene pelene ili jos bolje ne koriste pelene od rodjenja,a bogami ni ja...


Hoćeš reći da vi "vani" nikad niste čuli za La Leche League i WHO (Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija) i njihove preporuke što se tiče dojenja?

----------


## dorotea24

> Mislim da sam ja malo drugacijeg mentaliteta,a i zivim u inostranstvu gdje je sve daleko drugacije nego kod nas.


Ma ti si faca

----------


## ornela_m

> Ma samo vi dojite koliko hocete i kad hocete.Stvar izbora.Mislim da sam ja malo drugacijeg mentaliteta,a i zivim u inostranstvu gdje je sve daleko drugacije nego kod nas.Moje prijateljice odavde ne mogu shvatiti da ima zena koje u 21. stoljecu koriste platnene pelene ili jos bolje ne koriste pelene od rodjenja,a bogami ni ja...


Vidis, i ja zivim u tom inostranstvu, i tim vise sam izlozena upravo ovome sto je vissnja vrlo efektno opisala, toga vidim oko sebe na pretek. U tom inostranstvu usudim se reci da vrlo uspjesno navigiram kroz minsko polje industrije djecijih proizvoda i biram ono sto vjerujem da je za moje dijete BOLJE, a ne nuzno za mene LAKSE. Smatram to svojom roditeljskom obavezom.

Zapravo, kad bolje razmislim, uopce ne razumijem smisao ovog posta. Srocen od prvog slova vrlo arogantno i zapravo uvredljivo "MA samo vi dojite...", imam osjecaj da zeli reci kako su sve mame dojilice (pa jos i platnopelenasice, a cudi me da nisi spomenula nosenje u maramama) nekakve primitivke koje se ne koriste dostignucima moderne civilizacije za kojima sretne (ili mozda moderne? pametne?) mame iz tog tvog inostranstva mogu lako posegnuti. Stvar izbora, kao sto sama kazes, samo sto previse mama - bez obzira na mentalitet - ne koristi tu mogucnost izbora, nego slijepo nasjeda svim zamkama blagodatima tog inostranstva.

I ne brini, brze nego sto se ikome svidja, taj potrosacki, instant mentalitet iz inostranstva osvaja i nase prostore. Jos malo i neces se osjecati "daleko drugacije".

----------


## Danka_

ma nista vi ne kuzite, drage moje

ja sam cula da u tom inostranstvu ima i kino i koncerti i izlasci i to... ali nije to za svakoga (svaku), jel. pa vi koje nemate kina, ah sto vam drugo preostaje nego sisu na sunce i udri dojit.

----------


## Ancica

> Ma samo vi dojite koliko hocete i kad hocete.Stvar izbora.Mislim da sam ja malo drugacijeg mentaliteta,a i zivim u inostranstvu gdje je sve daleko drugacije nego kod nas.Moje prijateljice odavde ne mogu shvatiti da ima zena koje u 21. stoljecu koriste platnene pelene ili jos bolje ne koriste pelene od rodjenja,a bogami ni ja...


I ja zivim u inostranstvu.
Al je moj mentalitet (i onaj mojih prijateljica) znatno drugaciji od tvog. Upravo u tom inostranstvu sam i prvi put cula za platnene pelene i u tom mom lokalnom inostranstvu se istima i opskrbila. I u tom istom inostranstvu nisam od nikog cula da dijete treba odbit od dojke kako ne bi postalo ovisno o majci i da se majka treba sto prije vratit u prijasnji nacin zivota. Dapace.
Neznam u kojem ti to inostranstvu zivis al se ne bih njime hvalila na nacin na koji se, barem je takav dojam, ti hvalis.

----------


## zmaj

vidim nekima ne paše ni sim ni tam  :Rolling Eyes:  
što ste se zapalile za žensku?? niste li prve koje govore "svakom pravo na izbor"???
ak žena živi u takvom okruženju, a živi. i što ćete sad??
ko da takvih nije ola la u Hr??!!

----------


## zmaj

ia da, OT ste a to je spam teme  :Grin:

----------


## MARIE

> vidim nekima ne paše ni sim ni tam  
> što ste se zapalile za žensku?? niste li prve koje govore "svakom pravo na izbor"???
> ak žena živi u takvom okruženju, a živi. i što ćete sad??
> ko da takvih nije ola la u Hr??!!


Mene osobno njene riječi vrijeđaju. Jer neistomišljenike proglašava zaostalima.

----------


## mati

Nemam uopce volje,a ni vremena odgovarati na neke vase zajedljive komentare.Nitko ovde nikome nije rekao da je zaostao.Ja samo kazem da ako je nekima zadovoljstvo(ili hoce da se zrtvuju) da se bude po 10-15 puta nocu,i da uspavljuju svoje djete na rukama do 3.god i peru platnene...itd, itd. To je vas izbor.Mene samo nervira to, kad vidite da ima i razlicitih misljenja odmah bacate drvlje i kamenje i pokusavate te osobe ajmo reci preeducirati.Nitko nije nepismen da ne zna sto je za njegovo dijete najbolje i tu se ne radi o padanju pod utjecaj bilo kakvog marketinga(bar ne u mom slucaju) nego jednostavno o biranju olaksavajuceg nacina zivota,kojim se postize vise vremena za druge stvari.Jer kao sto citam na nekim postovima mnoge od vas nemaju vremena ni za normalno tusiranje,ni za depilaciju ,a kamoli za sto drugo.

----------


## MARIE

Oprosti onda ako je krivo protumačeno. Ali moraš barem priznati da onaj dio s inozemstvom nije bio baš najsretnije sročen.

----------


## leonisa

mati, ali nemas pojma koliko si u krivu. vissnja je to dobro napisala- promocija cijelog nacina zivota, kulta bocice i kulta dude.

sve nabrojano si mogla imati i uz dojenje odnosno sve nabrojano mozda neces imati ni bez dojenja.

dojenje nije uzrok a niti nedojenje rjesenje.

i da, marketing je jedan veliki krivac za takav stav i takvo razmisljanje.

i nitko ne vidi to kao zrtvovanje i ne dozivljava sebe kao zrtvu. da pace, meni je lakse ako je dijete kraj mene u krevetu kad se po noci probudi i lakse mi je ponuditi joj u polusnu, da se ni ne probudim sisu, nego da se dizem i muckam flasicu, grijem caj ili joj dajem vodu....ako cemo gledati iz majcinog kuta. i ostane mi jos love da odem na kozmeticki tretman  :Wink:

----------


## mati

MARIE,sto se tice inozemstva htjela sam reci da je stvarno puno drugacije nego kod nas,puno zena misli dosta na sebe i svoje potrebe,a da u tom ne zapostavljaju svoje djete...Ne znam kako si ga ti shvatila?
Leonisa,ako si procitala jedan od mojih postova mogla si vidjeti da ja jos dojim i da cu dojiti do godine dana(jedan obrok),ali mozes li mi objasniti u cemu je prednost dojiti duze.Pa na nekim postovima vidim da i mnogi pedijatri kazu da nema smisla dojiti vise od godine dana.



> i nitko ne vidi to kao zrtvovanje i ne dozivljava sebe kao zrtvu. da pace, meni je lakse ako je dijete kraj mene u krevetu kad se po noci probudi i lakse mi je ponuditi joj u polusnu, da se ni ne probudim sisu, nego da se dizem i muckam flasicu, grijem caj ili joj dajem vodu....


Slazem se kad je beba mala ali vec kad navrsi 7-8mj. nema vise potrebe za nocnim obrocima.Vec su veliki da mogu izdrzati perfektno noc bez hrane.Stvar je samo navike.I moj je spavao s nama u krevetu i dojio po x puta,a od prije mjesec spava sam(nasom odlukom) i skoro da se i ne budi vise.Zadnje dvije noci ni jedan put i spava do 8-8.30.

----------


## apricot

mati, naravno da ćeš postupiti prema svojim uvjerenjima, slikama roditeljstva koje si predočavaš, informacijama koje posjeduješ...
ali dijete od 7-8 mjeseci ipak ima i nutritivne noćne potrebe, pogotovo ako doji.
majčino mlijeko je jako brzo i lako probavljivo i ne zadržava se u želucu dulje od (u prosjeku) 2,5 sata, tako da je teško za pretpostaviti da je maleni želudac dovoljno popunjen tijekom cijele noći.
naravno, ako beba spava u komadu 8 sati, ne treba je buditi, ali iskustvo na forumu i SOS telefonu ipak upućuje na to da su takva djeca stvarno rijetkost; više iznimka nego pravilo.

podržavam to što ti želiš zadovoljavati svoje potrebe u obliku vremena posvećenog samoj sebi: vjerjatno su tvoji prioriteti drugačiji nego, možda, moji ili neke od ovih cura koje su se tu javile...
ali, koji su prioriteti tvojega djeteta?

u tome je stvar, a ne u tome da te netko napada ili takvo što...

----------


## apricot

zaboravih...
ti liječnici na koje se referiraš kada govoriš o znanju o dojenju...
to su vjerojatno isti oni koji preporučuju dohranu sa 4 mjeseca, a onda drobljeni keks u mlijeko... sokiće... i sve ono za što znamo da (a tako kaže i Svjetska zdravtsvena organizacija)ne da ne donosi korist, nego donosi puno štete...

Da nam je medicinski kadar dovoljno educiran, ne bi stope dojenja bile tako niske, a ne govorim o dojenju preko godine dana, nego o samo prvih šest mjeseci.
Ako WHO preporuča dojenje do druge godine, a dalje ako majka i dijete žele... ne vidim zašto ih ne bismo priznali kao i autoritet.
Kao što smo i mi u Rodi autoritet na nšim područjima   :Smile:

----------


## MARIE

Ja sam alergična na pozivanje na inozemstvo, jer je moj suprug Austrijanac i kad idemo u Austriju ženski dio njegove familije dobije omiljenu temu- mene i dojenje, i uvijek sve vodi zaključku da smo mi eto, malo zaostali. To je uvijek u nedostatku pravih argumenata. A da on ne želi flašicu to oni meni niti ne vjeruju.
 Nažalost radi jednog antibiotika dva dana nisam dojila, to su je bio pakao, mali nije htjeo ni vidjet flašicu (kupila nekoliko različitih), tako je cvilio i preklinjao, srce mi se paralo.
Vidjećeš i sama, kada ti mali bude imao godinu dana, bit će ti još teže prestati, jer onda su oni već jako pametni i znaju što hoće.

----------


## dramica

> Mislim da sam ja malo drugacijeg mentaliteta,a i zivim u inostranstvu gdje je sve daleko drugacije nego kod nas.Moje prijateljice odavde ne mogu shvatiti da ima zena koje u 21. stoljecu koriste platnene pelene ili jos bolje ne koriste pelene od rodjenja,a bogami ni ja...


bome a ja mislila da tamo daleko u inostranstvu su ljudi još više ekološki osviješteni od nas na Balkanu  :Smile:

----------


## india

> podržavam to što ti želiš zadovoljavati svoje potrebe u obliku vremena posvećenog samoj sebi: vjerjatno su tvoji prioriteti drugačiji nego, možda, moji ili neke od ovih cura koje su se tu javile...
> *ali, koji su prioriteti tvojega djeteta?*


za mene je ovo pitanje ključno. u svim postovima u fokusu je  potreba mame, nema ni riječi o potrebi djeteta.   :Sad:  

i ja radim evo već preko godinu dana, moje se dijete još uvijek budi da sisa po noći. prvo me je to izluđivalo a onda sam to jednostavno prihvatila. pa se sad budim naspavana iako cica par puta po noći i budi se oko 5,30 ujutro. sve je stvar perspektive. ne pada mi napamet 'padati na marketing'. 

poanta je da sam izabrala biti roditelj. za mene i mm-a to znači dijete staviti na prvo mjesto. želim napraviti sve što mogu da bude zdravo, neovisno jednog dana, sigurno u sebe. ne vidim kako je to moguće distanciranjem. no, svatko bira svoj put... ovakve teme su zapravo apsolutno neproduktivne, kao i diskusije zašto je formula zapravo ok...

----------


## mali karlo

> Moje prijateljice odavde ne mogu shvatiti da ima zena koje u 21. stoljecu koriste platnene pelene ili jos bolje ne koriste pelene od rodjenja,a bogami ni ja...


a ja bogami ne živim radi svojih prijateljica, susjeda, strina... nego radi svog djeteta i baš me zaboli šta će one mislit o meni.
Ok ako si se vratila na posa kad ti je beba imala 16 tjedana, neznam jel to zato šta ganjaš karijeru ili iz financijskih razloga, tvoja osobna stvar, ali ja bi ostala doma sa djetetom koliko god mogu dugo. Moj mali ima 17mj i ja sam još s njim iako bi mogla ić radit i nije nam baš najbolja financijska sitacija ali sve to odgađamo radi njega i sve što činimo radimo to da njemu bude bolje

----------


## Zorana

Marie, nemoj se nervirati. Ja isto zivim u Austriji. I tu ti, kao i svugdje vrijedi ona: sto ljudi, sto cudi.
Ja nekad dodjem s djecom kod doktorice i zateknem punu ordinaciju beba s flasama. Nekad dodjem i zateknem punu ordinaciju beba koje doje. Imala sam susret s doktorima koji prevrcu ocima na nase dojenje. Imala sam i s onima koji pokazu duboko postovanje radi toga.
Grad Bec poklanja bon u vrijednosti od sto eura za svaku majku koja se odluci koristiti platnene pelene. Ova tema mi je totalno bezmislena jer nam valjda vec svima izlaze na nos teme o kojekakvim ekoloskim problematikama; ne trebas biti zalupani Balkanac niti moderni zapadnoevropljanin da bi to skuzio)
Sto se tice svega ostalog, ako nekome odgovara nacin zivota koji vodi, super!! Ali, kakvog smisla ima otvoriti temu ovakvog tipa i ocekivati tapsanje po ramenu. :?  Jako me nervira kad se uvijek spominje nekakvo drvlje i kamenje, a svako neprihvacanje kritike i stavljanje u polozaj zrtve bi trebao biti docekan s odobravanjem.
Pisala si, rekla si svoje....ako nisi htjela polemiku,  cemu uopce onda javljanje?

----------


## Zorana

Mali karlo, pusti zenu na miru. Da je mirna sa svojim odlukama, ne bi se vec u prvom postu tako obrambeno postavljala i umisljala sebi napad kojeg uopce nema.  :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

> Leonisa,ako si procitala jedan od mojih postova mogla si vidjeti da ja jos dojim i da cu dojiti do godine dana(jedan obrok),ali mozes li mi objasniti u cemu je prednost dojiti duze.


da dojis. za pohvalu. 
no takodjer moram prokomentirati taj jedan podoj a dojenom djetetu je majcino mlijeko glavna i osnovna hrana prvih godinu dana i ona mu je potrebna sa optimalan rast i razvoj. sve ostalo je DOhrana, eksperimentiranje i upoznavanje.

ako te zanimaju prednosti produzenog dojenja iliti dojenja nakon godene dana, prosurfaj po pdf produzeno dojenje, rodinom portalu, LLLI....

evo samo par linkova:

za uvod procitaj Što treba znati o produženom dojenju?
pa nadalje Dojenje djeteta starijeg od godinu dana, Koliko je prirodno dojiti?, Do kada dojiti

ili ako ne vjerujes domacim stranicama evo nesto "stranog"

How long should a mother breastfeed?, Extended Breastfeeding (Beyond One Year), Extended Breastfeeding Fact Sheet, Extended Breastfeeding References, Nursing After the First Year, Extended Breastfeeding Myths

pedijatre necu komentirati...dovoljno je otici u njihove ordinacije i cekaonice i vidjeti sta im visi po zidovima...

----------


## Tara

ja samo javljam da imam dojenu bebu koja od 2. mjeseca zivota spava cijelu noć u komadu, bez buđenja. budi se samo u slučajevima kad mu je zaštopan nos ili je bolestan. a tada bi se budio i da nije dojen.

----------


## mali karlo

> Mali karlo, pusti zenu na miru. Da je mirna sa svojim odlukama, ne bi se vec u prvom postu tako obrambeno postavljala i umisljala sebi napad kojeg uopce nema.


  :Bouncing:

----------


## leonisa

evo jedan citat sudioniice godisnje konferencije LLL Irske




> Majcino mlijeko nakon godinu dana ima puno vise masnoca i proteina nego u prvoj godini dojenja. Gonzales je napravio shemu koliko 'prave' hrane dijete od 12-15 mjeseci mora unijeti u sebe da bude adekvatno kolicini proteina koje dobije iz jednog prosjecnog podoja. znaci po njemu, ako je dijete dojeno i nakon godinu dana, bolje je da proteine i masnoce dobiva iz majcinog mlijeka jer je to mlijeko bas za to dijete 'priredjeno'. a i puno je vjerojatnije da ce uzeti dovoljno proteina - koji mu trebaju za dalji razvoj, nego da se nastoji isti balans masnoca i ostaloga napraviti raznovrsnom prehranom i kolicinski je tesko toliko hrane u dijete unijeti, osim ako niste naravno sretnica ciji jednogodisnjak jede izrazito raznovrsno i kolicinski puno (oboje mora biti zadovoljeno - i raznovrsno i mnogo). No sto ta istrazivanja i Gonzales tvrde je da dojeni jednogodisnjak prima vecu kolicinu proteina i masnoca iz majcinog mlijeka nego sto to majka vjerojatno zna, i da problemi s jelom koji mogu nastati nakon prve godine su rezultat dvije pojave - 1. da dijete do prvog rodjendana raste puno vise nego ikad poslije u zivotu, i da mu realno nakon prve godine uopce ne treba kolicinski toliko vise hrane koliko roditelji misle (ono, nije vise beba, prohodao je, sad mora kolicinski vise jesti - ne mora, nego je normalno da ostane negdje na slicnoj kolicini), a drugo da dojena djeca i dalje primaju ogromnu kolicinu proteina iz majcinog mlijeka i da vjerojatno kad ocajni roditelji racunaju unos kalorija, mozda uopce ne racunaju na podoj kao hranu - a mlijeko se u medjuvremeni ne samo da nije 'razvodnilo', nego je dapace jos masnije. da netko ne pomisli da govorim o jednogodisnjaku koji je samo dojen - nego da unos mlijeka je i dalje bitna stavka u prehrani, a proteini idealno 'umuckani' - za tako male stomake teze je napraviti izbalansirani obrok cak i u uvjetima da dijete idealno pojede bas sve sto mu slozimo - a malo tko je sretnik s takvim jednogodisnjakom. znaci, dijete uzima naravno i krutu hranu, ali treba uracunati i podoje kao viskokaloricnu i vrlo vrijednu hranu



mogu ti kopirati jos texta (sazetke ovih linkova) no svodi se sve na ovu recenicu: sve prednosti dojenja (i za dijete i za majku) protezu se kroz cijeli period dojenja.

odnosno odgovore na pitanje "do kada dojiti" Američka pedijatrijska akademija savjetuje "dojenje najmanje tijekom prve godine života, a po mogućnosti i dalje tako dugo dok to majka i njezino dijete žele. Ne postoji gornja granica trajanja dojenja te nema dokaza o štetnosti produljenog dojenja do treće godine života ili dulje na psihološke ili razvojne procese djeteta."
Američka akademija liječnika obiteljske medicine također preporučuje da "dojenje treba nastaviti nakon navršene prve godine života djeteta zbog značajnih prednosti koje ono donosi i majci i djetetu."
Svjetska zdravstvena organizacija (WHO) ističe važnost dojenja barem do druge godine života, a kasnije po želji majke i djeteta.

----------


## mati

Moje djete nije u nicemu zakinuto,a njegovi prioriteti itekako su zadovoljeni,a to sto sam odlucila da napokon hocu da odspavam  bar 3 sata u komadu ili da mi ledja ne pucaju od njegove tezine uspavljujuci ga to je moja osobna stvar i opet ponavljam nije zbog toga odbacen,ni zakinut  za njeznost, ni za paznju, jer je dobiva na druge nacine i u toku dana.Ako se od malena uvedu neka pravila u odgoju,poslije za druge stvari ce biti lakse.Itekako sam mirna sa svojim odlukama i ne glumim nikakvu zrtvu,cini mi se prije da vi glumite zrtve budeci se po hiljadu puta nocu,sa obrazlozenjem da  ste izabrale biti roditelj.A sto biti roditelj vama znaci mrcvariti sebe?(U nekim situacijama)
A sto se tice dojenja Leonisa koliko ja znam od 6.mj uvodi se dohrana 2 obroka povrce i voce uz dva obroka mlijeka.Opet je stvar izbora ako neko hoce da njegovo dijete do 1.god zivi samo na majcinom mlijeku.
I Zorana ako si pazljivo citala onda si mogla vidjeti da ja nisam otvorila temu(to je napravila moderatorica)nego samo komentirala jedan post o clanku u teni,ali se poslije mog komentara otvorila polemika.

----------


## Kejt

> A to sto nam drustvo namece sliku da je to nesto lose sto su nam djeca ovisna o nama, sto nam idealizira situacije da budemo udaljeniji od djece, sto nam sve to radi ne bi li se roditelji sto prije vratili na posao jer ipak je profit najbitniji... e to je vec za neku drugu temu.


Drage moje cure, ovo je toliko bolno istinito ... Meni je nevjerojatna činjenica  da možemo biti baš tako slijepi ...

----------


## mali karlo

> Ako se od malena uvedu neka pravila u odgoju,poslije za druge stvari ce biti lakse..


imam dosta poznanika koji "od malena uvode pravila u odgoj" pa nekima se djeca drogiraju, drugima se druže s kamatarima i tako dalje bla bla bla...
svi ti koje znam doma su anđeli i sveci a čim nisu roditeljima na oku... ohoho udri mujo o tepsiju, ko da ih je netko s lanca pustija...

----------


## Zorana

Da, najvaznije je vratiti zivot sto prije u normalu.  :Coffee:  
Inace, nisam pazljivo citala niti bih se javljala da nisam naisla na krive savjete i preporuke. Posebno su me se dojmili biseri o dohrani, ovisnosti koju stvara dojenje i blic isjecak o zivotu u inostranstvu.

----------


## Kejt

> A sto biti roditelj vama znaci mrcvariti sebe?(U nekim situacijama)


Draga, ne misliš da si malo pretjerala? Ako si sam sa sobom u glavi na čistu što radiš i zašto, nema govora o mrcvarenju. Ok, ima teških dana/noći i čovjek zaista bude umoran, ali nije li tako i sa svime na tom svijetu - moraš uložiti, moraš se dati, feedback je nenadmašan. I to da je mama koja odabere, ajmo uzet primjer dojenja, dojiti dok god dijete želi, krivo je nazvati žrtvom, baš u potpunosti krivo, mene taj izraz prilično vrijeđa. Tko nije probao, ne zna. Kome ne odgovara, nađe način i izgovor i prestane, a one koje doje, očito u tome uživaju, bar je takvih primjera (ovdje) puno. Dakle, definitivno nisam žrtva ničega (iako se odričem ponečeg). Sad je li druga opcija sebična - svaka će izmjerit svoje razloge i znat di je.

----------


## leonisa

> A sto se tice dojenja Leonisa koliko ja znam od 6.mj uvodi se dohrana 2 obroka povrce i voce uz dva obroka mlijeka.Opet je stvar izbora ako neko hoce da njegovo dijete do 1.god zivi samo na majcinom mlijeku.


nisi pazljivo citala moje postove  :No:  

dijetetu je majcino mlijeko NUZNO za razvoj. to ne znaci da nece jesti nista drugo osim mm. no to sto pojede je experimentiranje. ono ne moze pojesti dovoljno da zadovolji sve potrebe.
npr. iz mm dobija masnocu koja je nuzna za razvoj mozga.

koliko sam shvatila, ti dajes formulu. znaci zamijenila si original koji je savrseno prilagodjen svim potrebama bas tvog djeteta sa svim svojim sastojcima sa kemijom. i to svjesno. no koliko citam iz tvojih postova, u neznanju.

----------


## leonisa

mijesas ISKLJUCIVO dojenje prvih 6mj.
dojenje kao glavni i osnovna hrana (dijete mora dobiti cca pola litre mlijeka u  drugih 6mj., no ako dijete doji na zahtjev, nema brige jer dobije taman koliko mu treba) do druge godine.
nastavak dojenja UZ dohranu (svu ostalu hranu) u drugoj godini
ODNOSNO i DUZE, onoliko koliko to majka i dijete ZELE.

to su preporuke WHO, UNICEF, LLLI itd itd.

----------


## mali karlo

> koliko sam shvatila, ti dajes formulu. znaci zamijenila si original koji je savrseno prilagodjen svim potrebama bas tvog djeteta sa svim svojim sastojcima sa kemijom. i to svjesno. no koliko citam iz tvojih postova, u neznanju.


ali ja neznam kak nekom može bit lakše dizat se po noći pravit bocu ako ima mogućnost da doji :?  :?

----------


## mikka

ja sam isto procitala negdje izmedu redova da smo mi koji, recimo, ne koristimo pelene, pa recimo to zaostali. ne kuzim zakaj. moj sin je suh po noci od svojih 6 mjeseci. kaj je to tako zaostalo? mozda bi ipak trebala koristiti pampers, tehnolosku i ekolosku blagodat 20. stoljeca.

aha, pa ako vec postoji adaptirano mogla bi i to davati. zakaj ne. sigurno je dobro, ako je proizvedeno u 20. stoljecu.

nemam nis protiv osobnog izbora, ali imam ako me netko zbog mojih izbora proglasava budalom.

----------


## lucky day

> Ma samo vi dojite koliko hocete i kad hocete.Stvar izbora.Mislim da sam ja malo drugacijeg mentaliteta,a i zivim u inostranstvu gdje je sve daleko drugacije nego kod nas.Moje prijateljice odavde ne mogu shvatiti da ima zena koje u 21. stoljecu koriste platnene pelene ili jos bolje ne koriste pelene od rodjenja,a bogami ni ja...


ja zivim 'vani' i dojim dvoipogodisnjaka i znam i zene koje doje koriste platnene i jos masu stvari koje (izmedju ostalog) 21.stoljecu daju nadu da ce biti zdravije, cisce i ekoloski osvjestenije...
i zamjeniti zastarjeli industrijski mentalitet...

----------


## Sun

ja mislim da svi malo pretjerujete s paralelama. Sigurna sam da svatko radi onako kako smatra da je najbolje. I ono što je nekome žrtvovanje drugom nije...
Činjenica je da je majčino mlijeko najbolje što djetetu možemo pružiti - prvih 6 mjeseci isključivo, do godinu dana kao glavnu namirnicu dok se uvodi dohrana, te kasnije kao najzdraviji, živi dodatak prehrani, izvor vitamina, kalcija, bjelančevina, minerala... da ne odem previše u detalje.. Tu je naravno i ona druga strana, osim mlijeka dojenje djetetu pruža sigurnost i zadovoljava razne potrebe, ne samo nutritivne. Sastav majčinog mlijeka prilagođava se djetetu, kako raste tako mlijeko postaje idealno za baš to dijete. I to naravno ne prestaje sa prvim rođendanom kako puno današnjih "stručnjaka" smatra    :Rolling Eyes:  

Nekim majkama postane prenaporno i smatraju da je za njih bolja varijanta prestati dojiti i to je izbor kojeg treba poštovati, nemamo svi iste mogućnosti niti granice. Dokle god jedni druge ne kritiziramo i osuđujemo sve je u redu. I nikakve veze to nema s inostranstvom,   ni s primitivizmom ili koječime spomenutim.. Po meni veze ima s odgojem i predrasudama (između ostalog nametnutima žestokim dugogodišnjm marketingom).

----------


## meda

> Ma samo vi dojite koliko hocete i kad hocete.Stvar izbora.Mislim da sam ja malo drugacijeg mentaliteta,a i zivim u inostranstvu gdje je sve daleko drugacije nego kod nas.Moje prijateljice odavde ne mogu shvatiti da ima zena koje u 21. stoljecu koriste platnene pelene ili jos bolje ne koriste pelene od rodjenja,a bogami ni ja...


aha   :Rolling Eyes:  

zato u americi, kanadi i zap. europi postoji gomila proizvodaca platnenih pelena, marama za nosenje, udruga koje poticu i istrazuju dojenje, autora koji pisu o bezpelenastvu...i to sve samo da bi opskbili i informirali 'zaostalo' hrvatsko trziste  :Laughing:

----------


## Trina

Čitam sve ovo i baš mi izaziva neki ružan osjećaj sve to skupa.Sve ste u pravu,i mati i ostale,problem je što nijedna nije fleksibilna,sve se držite svoga i ne popušta.Tako i treba kad je tvoje dijete i tvoj stil života u pitanju.Ali ne tuđi.Svi smo mi različiti i ne odgovaraju svima iste stvari.Mati isto voli svoje dijete kao i sve ostale i smatra da je ono kako ona radi najbolje za nju i bebu.Zar nije bolje da radi na svoj način i pri tom bude ispunjena iznutra,zadovoljna samom sobom,sretna i bez osjećaja zatvora,jer očito joj je bio težak tempo.Možda se samo izražava grubo ali razumijem što želi reći.Ona ne razumije žene što doje do 5 godina,vi ne razumijete nju i točka.Nema smisla vrtiti se ukrug.Ja ne volim dojenje tako velike djece i ne dojim više.Ali ne pada mi napamet nekome soliti pamet kako je bolje ovako kako ja radim jer sam ja osoba za sebe,isto vrijedi za sve žene koje ovdje pišu.Platnene mi nikad nisu bila niti opcija a onima koje ih koriste skidam kapu,ja ne hvala.Uostalom,krojim svoj život po svom instinktu,odgajam svoju djecu onako kako mislim da će biti najsretnija i najzadovoljnija,a kako drugi rade ne tiče me se.

----------


## mikka

Trina, u pravu si ti, nije uopce sporno to da je mati mirna i zadovoljna sa sobom i svojim odlukama, kao sto su vjerojatno i druge majke. malo je ispalo sporno to sto se ucinilo da, koliko brani svoj stav, toliko i omalovazava tudji, a evo konkretno ja sam ovih dana bas osjetljiva na omalovazavanje pa me pogodilo.

postujem svaki stav dok ga se tretira kao osobnu odluku a ne kao neku svemogucu univerzalnu istinu.

----------


## Anci

tako je, mikka. sve ostalo je ok, jedino omalovažavanje nečijih izbora nije u redu
isto tako, nemam nikakvu potrebu napadati nekoga jer ne želi dojiti nakon godine dana
dojenje po mom mišljenju treba nastaviti dok mami i bebi odgovara. ako netko ne želi, ne želi.
ja dojim (skoro 15 mjeseci) svoju mlađu kćer, radim i ne mislim tako skoro prestati. 
ne mogi reći da sam oduševljena nekim napornijim noćima- ali sve je to "dio paketa"- najslađeg na svijetu  :Love:

----------


## leonisa

ja nemam problema sa time da li nekog razumijem ili netko razumije mene, niti sa shvacanjem ili neshvacanjem necijeg stava, jer u to ne diram. tudje stavove prihvacam. za to ih ne trebam razumijeti niti se slagati.

ono sto je mene ubolo u oci su neznanje i krive informacije.

kako bi ste se vi osjecali da vam netko kaze da ne vozi po noci jer tada ne vidi cestu, jer ne zna kako upaliti svjetlo. zar joj ne bi objasnili kako se koristi pozicija, kratko svjetlo, dugo, maglenke...?

tako ja vidim mati. i tek kada mi dodje i veli da i uz sve farove na svom autu slabo vidi i da i dalje stoji iza toga da nece voziti po mraku, ja cu reci- dobro, postujem. jer sad je isprobala voziti nocnu voznju, ispravno, i sad moze donositi sud da li ce voziti ili ne.

nadam se da kuzite moju malu metaforicu  :Smile:

----------


## Sun

:Yes: 
al nemreš joj upaliti svjetla, možeš joj samo reći da postoji ta mogućnost. Možda ona vozi trkaćeg munjevitog jurićća koji nema farove   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

nisam ni mislila palit joj svjetla vec joj objasniti da ona postoje i zbog cega postoje. nakon toga joj objasniti kako se koriste i u najboljem slucaju potaknuti ju da ih isproba  :Smile:  

mozda ode do prvog salona i zamijeni auto za onaj koji ima farove  :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Prvo moram primjetiti da mi uopće nije jasno zašto je mati pokrenula ovaj topic  :/ .
Drugo, potisujem leonisu u svemu što piše, a pogotovo ovu rečenicu : _...a sam sada mama. imam novu ulogu u svom zivotu i moj zivot nikad nece biti kao sto je bio prije te uloge..._ A i ja ne želim da bude kakav je bio, jer da to žekim ne bih nikada rodila svoju djecu nego bih živjela tako kako sam živjela. 
I kad nekam i odem bez svoje djece bude mi čudno, volim da su sa mnom. 
A ja sam od prvog dana mog sina naspavana mama. I Iva i Janko spavaju super a nikada bocu vidjeli nisu. Teže bi mi bilo da se moram ustati po noći i spravljati bocu.
I baš me zanima iz kojeg je to inostranstva mati?

----------


## leonisa

mati nije pokrenula ovaj topik, javila se na topik tekst u Teni protiv dojenja - može li se reagirati??? na kojem je rasprava otisla u drugom smijeru te su odredjeni postovi splitani u zaseban topik i prebaceni na Opcenito o dojenju s obzirom da se radilo o PDF Zastitimo dojenje.

----------


## Anci

> nisam ni mislila palit joj svjetla vec joj objasniti da ona postoje i zbog cega postoje. nakon toga joj objasniti kako se koriste i u najboljem slucaju potaknuti ju da ih isproba  
> 
> mozda ode do prvog salona i zamijeni auto za onaj koji ima farove


Leonisa, super mi je način na koji razmišljaš.

Ja mogu samo za sebe reći: znam koliko dojenje znači mojoj kćeri (i nakon godinu dana)  :Smile:   i koliko ga ona voli. Kad to vidim, mogu samo i ja to voljeti i uživati u tome. Možda je ovo prepatetično, ali tako je...  :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

> Nemam uopce volje,a ni vremena odgovarati na neke vase zajedljive komentare.Nitko ovde nikome nije rekao da je zaostao.Ja samo kazem da ako je nekima zadovoljstvo(ili hoce da se zrtvuju) da se bude po 10-15 puta nocu,i da uspavljuju svoje djete na rukama do 3.god i peru platnene...itd, itd. To je vas izbor.


Nisam jos procitala sve postove, ali evo samo da dam nas primjer: moje dijete ima 3 i pol mjeseca, i ne doji 10 puta nocu, ne doji toliko ni u 24 sata. Nocu doji triput po 10-ak minuta a danju 5-6 puta. I nocu bi mi bilo teze ustajati i pripremati bocicu nego je podojiti. Nikako dojenje ne dozivljavam kao zrtvu niti osjecam da mi je nesto uskraceno. Dapace, osjecam da je nas odnos sve bogatiji ne samo zbog dojenja ali zahvaljujuci i dojenju.
Sto se platnenih tice, pa nismo u 18 stoljecu da ih peremo rucno, potpam sve u perilicu, poslije u suslicu i manja je gnjavaza nego s jednokratnim, njih moram odnijeti do kontejnera...

----------


## Inka

ne razumijem ovo čuđenje oko platnenih pelena - mi ih, na žalost, nemamo, ali njihova upotreba je za svaku pohvalu jer se radi o ekološki osvještenom postupku, nema gomilanja smeća, nerazgradive plastike od njihovog pakiranja... eno holivudske mame se furaju na te pelene, a to je isto inostranstvo, ne?  :Razz:  
a dojenje je toliko prirodno i lijepo da prirodnije i ljepše ne može biti

----------


## (maša)

ja sam htjela dojit i uklopila sam dijete u svoj život koji se naravno razlikuje od prijašnjeg al to se podrazumijeva...

znam da neću još neko vrijeme u kino ili kazalište  al to je moj izbor jer malac teško navečer zaspe bez sise i ne želim da se on muči kad mu to toliko znači ( ai meni)...a neće svijet propast ako godinu-dvije ne odem pogledat neki film ili predstavu...

sve ostalo normalno radimo kao i prije i kamo go mi idemo ide i malac...

a o platnenima isto kao i kod svega ostalog, neki ih koriste neki ne...nema tu ništa čudnog ni zgražajućeg

----------


## dutka_lutka

> potisujem leonisu u svemu što piše, a pogotovo ovu rečenicu : _...a sam sada mama. imam novu ulogu u svom zivotu i moj zivot nikad nece biti kao sto je bio prije te uloge..._ A i ja ne želim da bude kakav je bio, jer da to žekim ne bih nikada rodila svoju djecu nego bih živjela tako kako sam živjela.


X

A i (maša) je iz "inostranstva", tko bi rekao?   :Grin:  




> zar joj ne bi objasnili kako se koristi pozicija, kratko svjetlo, dugo, *maglenke*...?


Slažem se, maglenke su ovdje prijeko potrebne!    :Laughing:  
Magla je pregusta.

"Više svjetla!", vapio je i sam Goethe (i on u "inostranstvu").

----------


## ivana zg

Moja Emanuela će uskoro napuniti 9mj. Do 8mj je isključivo dojla, a okolina i MM su me ubili u pojam pa sam joj s 8mj. počela lagano davati jabuku naribanu sirovu jer kuhanu neće.
Izluđuju me ljudi oko mene, jer ona djeluje dosta starije pa kada negdje dođemo, stalno prigovaraju;pa kada će poćeti jesti, pa ni čokoladu joj ne mogu dati...jadna,,ti i taj internet i Roda......

A isti ti ljudi su me tjerali da dojim, kada sam dobila mastitis i ragade, i kada sam Emi davala izdojeno mlijeko jer mi je krv curila iz bradavica....

Ja sam se navikla Emi davati izdojeno i tako sam ju kao malu mogla ostaviti i obavljati preglede kod doktora, svadbe.....

No moja nervoza je rasla svaki put kada bi se ona probudili u noći ili danu i tražila odmah jesti, a ja sam izdojeno mlijeko iz friždera prvo trebala ugrijat pa ohladit-ona je vrištala, ja skoro uopće nisam spavala, par puta sam se čak i izderala na dijete od mjesec dana, da pričeka jer joj ne mogu odmah dati jesti...... znala sam joj čim zaspe pripremiti bočicu, da ne bi urlala, a kada bi se ona najela meni bi još sat vremena otišlo na izdajanje, i taman kada bi zaspala njoj je ponovno došlo vrijeme hranjenju- znala sam nespavati po 72h

Onda su me cure na Rodi i mama uvjeravale, da pokušam ponovno dojit, prvih par puta nije htijela sisu, a mene je bilo strah jer nisam znala koliko je količinski pojela.
Silila sam se bez obzira na bol, dojila sam i izdajala sam se.
Emanuela nikad nije željela dudu na sam njezin osjećaj ustima počela bi se zakašljavati kao da će povratiti, isto tako i na bočicu-sve sam to bacila :D Ponekad pije vode i to isključivo iz čaše.Čim vidi čašu kod bilo kaga zna da se iz toga pije  :Laughing:  

Puno više spavam po noći, a ako se probudi uvalim joj sisu i obje nastavimo spavati, ustvari sada podoji za par minuta, napokon se zadnjih 2mj. ne izdajam, a ona još jede samo jednu siku toliko imam mlijeka.
Kud god krenemo sika je s nama, podojim je u autu.......
Presretna sam što sam se odlučila za dojenje-mada mastitis ne bi poželjela ni najgorem neprijatelju.
Uglavnom sa sikom je sve brže, lakše, jednostavnije, zdravije i jeftinije.
Uopće nije bolesna, nekada malo nosić.
Mene sada muči ta dohrana najrađe bi da cio život doji  :Laughing:  

Danas je MM inzistirao da joj damo malo banane i ona je na moje čuđenje od prve prihvatila i sve pojela :shock: 
Nekako mi kao manje hoće sisu i čudna mi tako velika nekad izgleda na njoj moram priznati.
Po noći jede, ali nekako mi se čini preko danja manje, što mislite moži li se dogoditi da ona sama odbaci siku i što ću onda s mlijekom,kako ono nestane, postepeno ili....?

Danas sam joj na radost njenu i rodbine morala dati da lizne sladoled i čokoladu- naravno bila je oduševljena- a ja zgrožena, nisam ni sumnjala da se dijetetu ne bi svidjelo slatko...ali mrkva...

Divim se svima koji koriste platnene, ja ne mogu, ali zato sam odlučila da bar ne koristim vlažne maramice već samo vatu i vodu, i za kupanje samo vodu i kap parafinskog :D 

Svima je čudno da sada kada je Emi veća ne mogu "nikuda" jer sada svako malo doji, a prije sam je mogla ostaviti, nekad mi malo fale neke stvari, ali i tako bi samo o njoj razmišljala da i nekud odem, a ustvari što ja to uopće propuštam????, propustila bih kada ne bi bila sa svojim dijetetom  :Kiss:   :Saint:  nju, nešto novo, jedinstveno i neponovljivo

Moram priznati prije par godina kada mi je prijateljica rekla da doji malog od 3,5g zgrozila sam se. Ona je imala 20kg sa stolicom, a mali je bio "pravi mali čovjek sa svim zubima" i iskreno izgledao je jako "navezano i zloćesto", kao da ju je namjerno iscrpljivo-kasnije sam saznala da mali"ima neki posebni oblik ponašanja" da su se ona i muž skoro rastali zbog toga..... i da je htio dojiti samo da nju na taj način još više odvoji od muža, kao da je bio"opsesivno sebičan"?? :shock:  :? 

Inače *veliki sam protivnik spavanja male djece u zasebnim sobama*, kada vidim u Američkim filmovima da dijete od par dana ostavljaju samo u ogromnoj sobetini, ja se stvarno zapitam jesu li tim ljudima sve na broju????

OK ako ne želite da spava s vam u krevetu, ima kindić, ali druga soba, pa ja bi poludila od briga, ne čuješ dijete, može mu se svašta dogodit, a da ne počnem raspravu o psihološkoj strani tako ranog odvajanja....  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Pa ne možeš od dijeteta za mijesec dana napraviti odraslu osobu, da samo spava, jede, oblači se, ide u dućan......zato postoje mama i tata... a šta kažete da djecu odmah i zaposlimo, zašto bi se oni samo izležaval, spavali, jeli...a mi se toliko mučimo oko njih....fakat nije fer...

Pa mislim stvarno, tako malo dijete u drugu sobu-svaka čast tko može, meni je drago što ne mogu, i ovim putem zahvaljujem curama s Rode na edukaciji i pomoći.
Kao cura osuđivala sam mnoge majke, sada sve shvaćam i vidim drukčije i žao mi je što sam bila takva, i ja danas shvaćam da mlade cure ne razumiju neke stvar-ali majke-koje ne žele shvatiti-ne razumijem?

Svi mislimo na sebe, i svoja prava, a gdje su tu prava dijeteta koje se rodilo jer smo mi to željeli?

----------


## zhabica

kao sto je leonisa rekla _...a sam sada mama. imam novu ulogu u svom zivotu i moj zivot nikad nece biti kao sto je bio prije te uloge..._ ni ja isto ne zelim da mi zivot bude kao prije, dapace, nikad mi nije bilo ljepse nego sad kad imam dijete, iako sam potpuno za dojenje i smatram da je to najbolji izbor za moje dijete i ne slazem se sa ne-dojecim ili vrlo-malo dojecim nacinom zivota pogotovo ako je takav iz sebicnih razloga, ipak postujem svaciji izbor i ocekujem da drugi ljudi postuju moj izbor bez kritika jer ih ni ja ne zelim dijeliti. 

al ja bi komentirala naslov jer mi je super - dojenje i nacin zivota, ja bi samo "i" zamjenila sa "je"  - dojenje je nacin zivota - za mene je izbor "dojiti dijete" moj nacin zivota jer to podrazumijeva odredjeno ponasanje, za mene to znaci da nema bocice, nema dude, dijete spava vecinu vremena, najcesce citavu noc, s nama u krevetu, dojim ga kad god hoce budim se na zvuk cucanja ustima, uopce se ne rasplace, dojim u polusnu i jos puno toga i to je moj izbor, svima bi preporucila tako jer sam uvjerena da je najbolje ali ako netko ne zeli tako postujem to ali mi ga je iskreno zao. 

i btw i mi koristimo platnene plene i svi nas zbog toga (i zbog dojenja)smatraju "naprednima" i "osvijestenima" iako je bilo i malo cudjenja al smo navukli te cudljivce i zamijenili im farove  :Smile:  ali samo zato sto su i oni htjeli da im budu zamijenjeni  :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

Draga *ivana zg*, skoro se sa svime iz tvog posta slažem. (Isto tako i s onim da se dijete ne ljubi u usta, s teme gdje su gotovo svi bili protiv takvog stava.) 
Vidim i da si se potrudila oko dojenja i uspjela. Čestitam ti.   :Heart:  




> Moja Emanuela će uskoro napuniti 9mj. Do 8mj je isključivo dojla,
> pa sam joj s 8mj. počela lagano davati jabuku naribanu sirovu 
> Mene sada muči ta dohrana najrađe bi da cio život doji  ...
> 
> Danas je MM inzistirao da joj damo malo banane i ona je na moje čuđenje od prve prihvatila i sve pojela :shock:


Sad, što se tiče dohrane, iz tekstova na portalu vidim da bi trebalo davati svaki dan jedan obrok dohrane, kasnije i dva. Uvodi se jedna do dvije nove namirnice tjedno, tako da do godine dana dijete isproba dosta vrsta voća, povrća, žitarica i mesa.

Ako si uvela jabuku i bananu, možeš sada svaki dan davati jednu ili drugu, ili miješano, a za 3 dana možeš uvesti još nešto prema tablici dohrane. Probaj i neko povrće, da se dijete navikne i na ono što nije slatko. Nemoj se bojati dohrane. Jesu li bebi već krenuli zubići? 

Tablicu dohrane imaš na podforumu o dohrani:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3652

A ima i dobrih tekstova:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=238&Show=2130

Oprosti ako sam napisala nešto što već znaš.




> Nekako mi kao manje hoće sisu i čudna mi tako velika nekad izgleda na njoj moram priznati.
> Po noći jede, ali nekako mi se čini preko danja manje, što mislite moži li se dogoditi da ona sama odbaci siku i što ću onda s mlijekom,kako ono nestane, postepeno ili....?


Koliko vidim na podforumu Produženo dojenje, djeca sama prestaju dojiti uglavnom tek poslije 4. rođendana, ili eventualno ako je majka trudna.   :Smile:  
Inače ih, koliko vidim, majke polako odvikavaju, s 2-3 godine. 
Mlijeko nestaje postupno, kapljica ponekad ima i poslije godinu dana.




> Danas sam joj na radost njenu i rodbine morala dati da lizne sladoled i čokoladu- naravno bila je oduševljena- a ja zgrožena, nisam ni sumnjala da se dijetetu ne bi svidjelo slatko...ali mrkva...


Ne znam kako ćeš odlučiti, do godine dana savjetuje se bez šećera i soli, dakle nikako čokolada ili sladoled. (Unutra su još i kojekakvi dodaci i konzervansi.) Ja ne bih popustila takvim pritiscima.

 :Kiss:  tebi i bebi i drž'te mi se!

 :Love:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> iako je bilo i malo cudjenja al smo navukli te cudljivce i zamijenili im farove


  :Grin:  

...inače jako lijep post  :Heart:

----------


## ivana zg

> Draga *ivana zg*, skoro se sa svime iz tvog posta slažem. (Isto tako i s onim da se dijete ne ljubi u usta, s teme gdje su gotovo svi bili protiv takvog stava.) 
> Vidim i da si se potrudila oko dojenja i uspjela. Čestitam ti.   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  ivana zg prvotno napisa
> ...



Hvala na odgovorima, savjetima i potpori  :Love:   :Kiss:  

Inače i ja sam protiv šećea i soli, to jest soljenja hrane kod pripreme  djeci dok se tek privikavaju na okuse, bar do 1,5g-2g.(imati će manje problema u životu s hranom, težinom, npr.dijabetisom, ako se naviknu jesti neslano i ne slatko)
Inače protiv sam slatkiša i sveg UMJETNOG, ni kašice joj ne kupujem zbog konzervansa i glutena.
S onim lizom čokolade i sladoleda, sam dokazala i njima i sebi, da djeci nikada nije teško prihvatiti slatku hranu, jer je majčino mlijeko slatko, npr.voće ( i da djeca od rođenja vole "smeće hranu" ono što nije zdravo  :Laughing:   :Rolling Eyes:  ), ali npr. već je teže s mrkvom, ili nekim drugim povrćem.

----------


## josipavk

Mislim da pretjerujete,neka svatko radi sa svojim djetetom ono što misli da je najbolje   :Smile:  
Ja sam I. dojila mjesec dana (da dobro ste pročitale) i još bi da mi tata nije ležao polu mrtav u bolnici sa pretpljenim infarktom i zao mi je što nismo nastavile ali jednostavno nije išlo.I neka mi se netko usudi reći da sam loša majka što je nisam dojila..ništa joj ne fali i hvala Bogu zdravo je dijete.
Kada budem imala drugo dijete definitivno ću se potruditi da ga dojim jer znam da je majčino mlijeko najbolje ali nemate pravo napadati majke koje ne mogu/ne žele dojiti. :/

----------


## dinna

[quote="josipavk"]sam loša majka što je nisam dojila..ništa joj ne fali i hvala Bogu zdravo je dijete.

Nitko se ovdje ne bi usudio to reći (niti to misli)- ni za koga. 
Ali, ne mogu se oteti dojmu da  one mame koje, iz tko zna kojih razloga (u koje ne ulazim i koje poštujem- jer eto i sama imam dijete koje sa 9 mj. još samo 2-3x cica, ali i drugo koje to čini stalno sa 2 i pol god), ili ne doje, ili se ne žele buditi noću, ili ne spavaju zajedno sa djecom, imaju "problem" s onima koje to rade. Ljudi, preispitajte svoje motive i budite pošteni prema sebi i drugima- zašto vas nešto "smeta". Ako smo NAČISTO sa svojim izborom, šta se imamo kome opravdavati?

----------


## snjež

ja nažalost nisam dojila Lovru i sve dok nisam rodila i dojila Roka nisam ni znala koje sam prekrasne trenutke propustila sa svojim prvim djetetom....
žao mi je što neke majke nisu dovoljno informirane i uporne da nastave s dojenjem, što popuštaju pod pritiskom okoline (kao da je važno što netko misli o bilo čemu vezano uz tuđi život) i prestaju dojiti iz bilo kojeg razloga.
za mene je dojenje jedno od najljepših djelova roditeljstva.. 
također što se tiče co-sleepinga, čak mi je palo na pamet da svi spavamo zajedno ( i Lovro, samo nas je on otkantao ), platnene su mi neprežaljena stavka...nisam dovoljan karakter...
odvojeno spavanje mi je trenutno nezamislivo, nemogu ni pojmiti da bih svoje dijete ostavila da plače i minimalno, pa kako bi bilo meni da me osoba od koje očekujem svu ljubav i podršku ignorira za moje dobro?!

Uglavnom, 
poštujem tuđe stavove i mišljenja i njihov life style, ali to je sve.
Ne napadam, ne prigovaram...družim se s istomišljenicima, s drugima komuniciram....

----------


## mama courage

> josipavk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> sam loša majka što je nisam dojila..ništa joj ne fali i hvala Bogu zdravo je dijete.
> 
> Nitko se ovdje ne bi usudio to reći (niti to misli)- ni za koga. 
> Ali, ne mogu se oteti dojmu da  one mame koje, iz tko zna kojih razloga (u koje ne ulazim i koje poštujem- jer eto i sama imam dijete koje sa 9 mj. još samo 2-3x cica, ali i drugo koje to čini stalno sa 2 i pol god), ili ne doje, ili se ne žele buditi noću, ili ne spavaju zajedno sa djecom, imaju "problem" s onima koje to rade. Ljudi, preispitajte svoje motive i budite pošteni prema sebi i drugima- zašto vas nešto "smeta". Ako smo NAČISTO sa svojim izborom, šta se imamo kome opravdavati?


nitko se ne opravdava, svi mi raspravljamo. no tematika ovog foruma je takva da uvijek (manje-vise) raspravljamo o istom/sličnom, pa ispade da se stalno ponavljamo ili za nešto opravdavamo. 

no možda je problem i u tome što se na ovom forumu fura/reklamira il kako već (najvjerojatnije u nekom segmentu i sa pravom) jedan određen način roditeljstva, koji se još potencira kroz mnogobrojne "postrojimo se"-topice, tako da svaka jedinka koja htjela ne htjela se ne može postrojiti u određene šablone (a najčešće se isti forumaši susreću skoro u istim šablonima) se (neminovno) osjeća izopaćenom il izvan tog nečeg tako glamuroznog tj. hvalevrijednog da o tome postoji zaseban topic. ni na jednom forumu (a obisla sam ih mnoge) nisam osjetila takav (homogeni) ustroj (nadam se da sam izabrala točnu riječ) kao ovdje. nije to ništa učinjeno sa zlom namjerom, niti osjećajem neke prepotencije (a uvijek je i pitanje koliko realnost odgovara napisanom), al se osjeti i vidi na (skoro) svakom virtualnom koraku. što u stvari žalosti, jer to ne bi trebala biti bit foruma. ne da sad osobno patim što se neću nikad moći postrojiti na bezdudaši, slingerice i dugodojilice, al da razumijem određenu frustriranost nesigurnih i _friških_ majki koje čitaju takve topice - razumijem. jer ako nisi "in", ti si neminovno "out"  :/

----------


## Švedica

mc, ovo si tako odlično napisala! pogotovo ovu zadnju rečenicu o friškim majkama (a to sam ja sad) koju ti apsolutno potpisujem!

----------


## maria71

Mislim da kao prvo nitko nije tako savršen kao što se nama doima iz redaka koje piše na forumu.

Neki samo bolje filtriraju informacije koje pišu ovdje.

Tvoj (moj )  osobni stupanj nesigurnosti je u uskoj vezi sa traumama koje možeš pokupiti sa foruma.

A ovdje su primarne informacije ( ok informacije koje se slažu sa vizijom  Udruge, no definitivno kvalitetne informacije o trudnoći, MPO, dojenju itd  ), no stvar je u tome što ja nisam došla ovdje "samo" po informacije, nego i na razgovor, a iz razgovora slijedi i štošta drugo.( emocionalna involviranost, to mi prvo pada na pamet ) 


Problem je Švedice u meni i u tebi što se nismo znale otkačiti od foruma na vrijeme, pa smo ga počele shvaćati  preosobno.

----------


## anamar

referirat ću se na nešto rečeno na prethodnoj stranici; po meni je nazadno smatrati nazadnim dojenje, produženo dojenje ili korištenje platnenih pelena.

nadalje; držim da udruga na čijim smo stranicama u skladu sa svojim ciljevima ima pravo propagirati kakvu god hoće "filozofiju" roditeljstva odnosno odgoja. 

a sad pomalo OT o forumu; popisi, "in" i "out" osobe, su nebitni, ko se voli popisivat široki mu podforumi. za mene je forum prije svega sjajno mjesto za edukaciju, razmjenu informacija i iskustava, čak i razbibrigu. u slučaju emocionalne involviranosti savjetujem apstinenciju. ipak je to virtualni svijet u kojem napisano uvijek može biti pogrešno interpretirano.

još nešto: moje dijete nije isključivo dojeno, a budi se 8-10 puta na noć.

----------


## MGrubi

bila sam na drugim roditeljskim forumima

i jednino sam se ovdje uklopila, na drugim forumima bila sam out, manjina, drukčija ....

----------


## elizabet20

imam dosta poznanika koji "od malena uvode pravila u odgoj" pa nekima se djeca drogiraju, drugima se druže s kamatarima i tako dalje bla bla bla... 
svi ti koje znam doma su anđeli i sveci a čim nisu roditeljima na oku... ohoho udri mujo o tepsiju, ko da ih je netko s lanca pustija...



ma daj molim te.mali karlo,oces rec da oni koji su dojeni,nose pelene platnene,i nose se po cijele dani i nedobivaju kazne nisu narkomani.i ne druze se skamatarima?????????ovo je cista glupost!

----------


## MarikaPika

> bila sam na drugim roditeljskim forumima
> 
> i jednino sam se ovdje uklopila, na drugim forumima bila sam out, manjina, drukčija ....


  :Grin:  i ja,i ja   :Grin:  
A ovde mi sve potaman :D

----------


## dutka_lutka

> mali karlo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> imam dosta poznanika koji "od malena uvode pravila u odgoj" pa nekima se djeca drogiraju, drugima se druže s kamatarima i tako dalje bla bla bla... 
> svi ti koje znam doma su anđeli i sveci a čim nisu roditeljima na oku... ohoho udri mujo o tepsiju, ko da ih je netko s lanca pustija...
> 
> 
> ma daj molim te.mali karlo,oces rec da oni koji su dojeni,nose pelene platnene,i nose se po cijele dani i nedobivaju kazne nisu narkomani.i ne druze se skamatarima?????????*ovo je cista glupost!*


A možda baš i nije!   :Mad:

----------


## elizabet20

e meni je glupost jer nikad neznas kako ce se ponasati tvoje dijete za 25god.to uopce neovisi o dojenju,a najmanje pelenama.o odgoju ovisi,ali ne toliko !

----------


## maria71

meni mati nije dojila i nisam narkomanka 

a i Atilu i i Henrika osmog i Ivana groznog itd  je netko  npr dojio tad nije bilo adoptiranog pretpostavljam i vidi na što su ispali ,dajte se više skulirajte ,radite više štete nego koristi....stalno zaboravljate koliko ljudi čita ovaj forum

*Dojenje je najprirodnije za dijete i majku   i pravilnom edukacijom i potporom ga treba što više propagirati i podržavati , isto tako je potrebno eliminirati "kulturu bočice " iz kolektivne svijesti. To je ono bitno !*

A ova prebrojavanja i paušalne kategorizacije tome ne koriste.

ovo pišem isključivo u svoje ime

----------


## Honey

*Maria71* potpisujem svako slovo   :Kiss:

----------


## tibica

Ja u potpunosti podržavam sve ideje i svu propagandu Udruge. Na forumu sam počela sudjelovati na početku trudnoće i u tih 7-8 mjeseci sam na ovom forumu naučila sve o prirodnom porodu, dojenju i platnenim pelenama. Nisam neki "fanatik" iako me ponekad moja okolina doživljava takvom. Ono od naučenog što mi je odgovaralo sam prihvatila i primjenila, a ono što nije nisam. 
Tako ja svojem djetetu nisam pjevala u trudnoći i puštala glazbu, ali sam ga smatrala osobom od začeća. 
Imala sam prirodan porod u vodi bez dripa, epi i sl., ali mi nije smetao klistir i prokidanje vodenjaka. 
Dojila sam isključivo iako su mi patronažna, pedijatrica i x ljudi rekli da mi je dijete gladno i da se nikad neće skinuti sa cice. 
Kad je imala problema s probavom dala sam joj čaj i nije me pekla savjest. 
Prvih 6 mjeseci spavala je u svom krevetiću, a sada spava s nama, ali ne zbog AP-a nego zbog mojeg komoditeta.
Isto tako prvih 6 mjeseci nisam koristila dudu varalicu a sada ju koristim ponekad da se ne razbudi po noći. 
Navečer joj dam mliječnu kašicu na bocu, a po danu joj voće i povrće kuham i do sada nisam kupila niti jednu gotovu kašicu. To znači da moje dijete koje sada ima 8 i pol mjeseci ima već 3 kruta obroka na dan.
Koristimo platnene pelene preko dana, ali joj preko noći stavim jednokratnu.
Uvijek ju vozim u AS i ponekad očitam bukvicu ljudima koji to ne rade...

itd, itd...

Smisao ovog mog nabrajanja je taj da kažem da nisam nikada imala potrebu nekome se hvaliti da ja svoje dijete dojim i da sam održala dojenje unatoč vagama, centimetrima i satovima.
Isto tako se nemam potrebu ispričavati nikome za način na koji svoje dijete hranim, odgajam, oblačim, vozim, uspavljujem...

Uzela sam ono najbolje od ovog foruma i ovih ljudi i primjenila u svom životu i životu svoga djeteta. Možda nisam _savršena_ majka ali sam najbolja majka svom djetetu.

Isto mi se tako moglo dogoditi da ne uspijem s dojenjem iz ovog ili onog razloga, ali NIKADA mi ne bi palo na pamet da napadam Udrugu i savjetnice i sve ove divne ljude koji svaki dan pokušavaju pomoći još jednoj i još jednoj majci da uspije u dojenju, ako ona to želi. 

A one koje neće/ ne žele/ ne mogu/ ne smiju dojiti moraju znati da ih nitko ovdje (koliko ja znam) neće napadati izrazima tipa "nesposobna majka".  JA još na to nisam naišla.

----------


## klia

Nisam baš sve iščitala, ali bih samo komentirala da je sve to jako individualno i da nismo isti, npr. kad imamo 1 ili više djece. Npr. M je dojio noću skoro do 3 godine, pri tome je bio miran i mogli smo više-manje normalno spavati (a i bili smo 2 godine mlađi   :Grin:  ), a D-a sam skinula s noćnog prije mjesc i po dana jer smo i mm i ja bili doslovno - ludi. Kad ti netko noću sisa, pa te i mlati, zavlači ti ruke pod rukave i uz to - zapravo ne spava, a ti sutra moraš na posao, moraš odgajati i njegovati i starije dijete i sve takve lijepe stvari, onda je izbor noćnog nedojenja bio odluka iza koje čvrsto stojim.
Isto tako - ne izabrati platnene - ako procijeniš da ih u svojim uvjetima ne možeš imati i održavati i da će u protivnom dijete biti  zakinuto za vrijeme koje bi posvetio njemu, onda je tvoja odluka ispravna pa makar te 10 aktivistica došlo uvjeravati.
Imam frendicu koja kombinira dojenje i adapt od početka jer zna da je vrlo uskoro čeka daleki put u trajanju od 15 dana i kaže da ne želi malenu naviknuti isključivo na cicu. Ona misli da je tako najbolje. Tko sam ja da je uvjeravam u suprotno?
Da, postoje principi i treba ih se držati, ali svaka je isključivost i negativno komentiranje tuđih odluka kontraproduktivno.

----------


## klia

> Tako ja svojem djetetu nisam pjevala u trudnoći i puštala glazbu, ali sam ga smatrala osobom od začeća.


Isto  :Kiss:

----------


## ljiljan@

Ja sam jako zahvalna rodama na savjetima koji su mi omogućili da još uvijek dojim svog malog sina. Žao mi je što sam velike dojila samo četiri mjeseca. To je bilo iz nedovoljne informiranosti, a ne zato što sam bila loša majka. I ipak njima danas ništa ne fali...
Ali, kao što kaže Klia, jedno dijete je jedna stavr, a sve se mijenja kada ih je dvoje ili troje, a i mi smo različite i ne bismo trebali previše prosuđivati tuđe postupke. Ja nisam na liniji jer ne koristim platnene. A kako da vjerno dočaram situaciju u kući s četvero odraslih i jednom bebom, u kući u kojoj stalno radi ili perilica suđa ili perilica rublja, rublje do nedavno nisam imala niti gdje sušiti jer se jedno opere, a da prethodno nije osušeno (odnedavno imam sušilicu, ali dok sam dobivala porodiljnu naknadu nisam je mogla kupiti)?! Pa kuda i kako još i s platnenima? I to da pokušam dočarati mami koja živi s jednim djetetom i mužem! 
Po povratku iz rodilišta rekla sam si: dojenje je cilj broj 1. Pod 1a) je skuhati svakodnevno barem jedan obrok za veliku djecu. Sve drugo kad se i ako se stigne. I izbor je bio dobar. Platnene se nisu uklopile.

----------


## apricot

i... to je skroz ok.
nema generalnog moratorija ni na što: svatko se prilagođava svojim mogućnostima (financijskim, vremenskim, obiteljskim, organizacijskim) i tako i jest najbolje.

----------


## Yorkica

Skužila sam ja da je mladim mama problem dojit (dovoljan primjer moje prijateljice)jer nemaju onda vremena za kavice,izlaske,shopinge i sad sam ja crna ovca i čudakinja jer nigdje ne želim iči jer imam bebu koju dojim i idem samo kad idemo zajedno   :Love:  

a uz to pazit na prehranu,ne pit alkohol...e ne pada to lako svima   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## elizabet20

nemislim da mladim mamama je razlog za nedojenje taj sto si navela,kao meni npr.ima vremena za sve te shopinge i izlaske
..ali,drugacije je bit mama sa 20,21 i sa 30,35!!

----------


## kahna

Ja ipak vjerujem da je ,bez obzira na godine i navike mama, najčešći razlog nedojenja - nažalost neznanje i neinformiranost.

----------


## elizabet20

slazem se.ja vidim po nekim premjerima kod sebe.pogotovo ako ti je prvo dijete.kaj,s prvim djetetom nis neznas,procitas ti knjige i knjige ali treba ti iskustvo.a s drugim djetetom je druga prica..puno lakse.

----------


## elizabet20

slazem se.ja vidim po nekim premjerima kod sebe.pogotovo ako ti je prvo dijete.kaj,s prvim djetetom nis neznas,procitas ti knjige i knjige ali treba ti iskustvo.a s drugim djetetom je druga prica..puno lakse.

----------


## Anci

> Skužila sam ja da je mladim mama problem dojit (dovoljan primjer moje prijateljice)jer nemaju onda vremena za kavice,izlaske,shopinge i sad sam ja crna ovca i čudakinja jer nigdje ne želim iči jer imam bebu koju dojim i idem samo kad idemo zajedno


pa ja svoje cure uvijek vodim sa sobom
na porodiljskom sam svaki dan išla na kavicu 8) 
meni se čini da je s dojenjem to još lakše :/

----------


## lucky day

> Ja ipak vjerujem da je ,bez obzira na godine i navike mama, najčešći razlog nedojenja - nažalost neznanje i neinformiranost.


ja bi dodala i *nedostatak podrske okoline* (sto zbog needuciranosti sto zbog (ne)kulturnog ozracja koje ne podrzava dojenje a kamoli produzeno/potpuno dojenje, dojenje u javnosti, dojenje na zahtjev i iskljucivo dojenje prvih sest mjeseci)

----------


## kahna

Istina lucky day. Ali što se mene tiče i da se cijelo naselje postavi na trepavice ja ću mog Luku dojiti pa makar i do škole ako bude htio   :Grin:  , već sam to spomenula u razgovorima doma i svi mi se smiju i gledaju s nevjericom al boli me đon   :Laughing:  . MM me podržava a za ostale  8) .

----------


## lucky day

kahna, i ja sam takva (cak i prije ukljucivanja na rodin forum)...     :Laughing:  

ali nismo sve takve (sto se dojenja tice, barem)...

----------


## Yorkica

> Istina lucky day. Ali što se mene tiče i da se cijelo naselje postavi na trepavice ja ću mog Luku dojiti pa makar i do škole ako bude htio   , već sam to spomenula u razgovorima doma i svi mi se smiju i gledaju s nevjericom al boli me đon   . MM me podržava a za ostale  8) .


Tako je i meni...



A šta se tiče šetnji i mi smo svaki dan vani i u šetnjama i na kavama i dojim di god stignem i družim se s curama koje isto doje i sad smo totalna ekipa....
Nas tri sa djecom na kavi,mi pijemo  kavu,a bebe cicaju  :Laughing:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Dobra prijateljica moga muza, koja zivi na Manhattanu, kaze da je u NYC SRAMOTA vidjeti mamu s bocicom, da se dojenje jako propagira, istice i forsira! Tako da nije tocno da je u inozemstvu tj. na Zapadu sramota dojiti. Ona ipak istice da je drustvo malo licemjerno jer se majke moraju nakon (cini mi se) 3 mj vratiti na posao, pa je utoliko iskljucivo dojenje onemoguceno, ali majka s bocicom se gleda s podsmijehom. Necu ulaziti u to koliko je to ok ili ne, ovo pisem samo da demantiram navode forumasice mati.   :Wink:

----------


## Irena23

> Dobra prijateljica moga muza, koja zivi na Manhattanu, kaze da je u NYC SRAMOTA vidjeti mamu s bocicom, da se dojenje jako propagira, istice i forsira!


Eto vidis a moja prijateljica koja je tri godine zivjela na Manhattanu i tamo rodila svoju curicu kaze da su nju sa zgrazanjem gledali kad bi negdje vani podojila dijete. Pogotovo kad je malecka bila vec veca. I u rodilistu nitko nista ne pita, beba je cijelo vrijeme s mamom, i dobijes sve i bocice i hranu i pelene pa je na tebi da odlucis. I dobijes cijelo brdo reklamnog adaptiranog mlijeka.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

KAD je to bilo? Ovo o cemu ja pricam aktulano je ovih dana  8)

----------


## kahna

Pouzdano znam da u SAD-u plaćeni porodiljni traje 6 tjedana. A što se tiče dojenja tamo - pitat ću frendicu koja je u NYC već duže vrijeme.

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Zato i rekoh da mislim da su 3 mj, jer znam da je nekaj grozno malo. Prijateljica je dala otkaz da bude s bebom...   :Sad:

----------


## ninik

već danima razmišljam i evo, da podijelim s vama!
mislim da ćemo mi plodove svoga odgoja vidjeti tek za nekih 20.tak godina, ali zato imam primjer, vlastiti, o rezultatima istog!
ja sam dijete odraslo na adaptiranom, mamin tata umro je tri dana nakon mog rođenja, od šoka, nestalo mlijeka. bila sam veliki jelac, ništa mi nije falilo! danas imam višak kila jer sve svoje emocije riješavam hranom! spavala sam u svojoj sobici, s bratom, u svom kimbaču dok nisam uspjela sama izači i smjestiti se bratu u krevet! spavala sam s njim dok se nije oženio!!!!!!
i još ima bajnih primjera!
ali najbitniji dokaz mi je taj, što moja mama sada vidi gdje je griješila, i to priznaje, potiho,ali ipak...vidljivo!
ona mi je bila najveća podrška u dojenju, kad bi god primila malu, nije prošlo pet minuta da nije išla za mnom i vikala-vadi cicu, vadi cicu!!!
neki dan mi je rekla da zašto ju nutkam s dohranom i gnjavim kad vidim da mala vrlo dobro napreduje i bez toga!
kad me nazove i čuje da mala plače, poklapa mi slušalicu kako bi se mogla njoj posvetitti, a znam da sam ja u sklopu odgojnih mjera prošlog stoljeća bila ostavljana da plačem...

poanta: nikoga ne osuđivati, svi mi radimo ono što mislimo da je najbolje za našu djecu,ali da li smo bili u pravu...vidjet ćemo za 25 godina!

----------


## sandrolina

P je sada 20 mj i još ju dojim. Okolina se čudi, pritisak je prisutan i od mm i liječnika itd. da bih trebala već prestati. Navodno, poslije godinu dana nema potrebe dojiti i sl. Ona obožavava sisati, jest doduše nekada mi je stvarno teško, ali kada kaže "sedi....daj sisati" ne znam kako bih joj to uskratila.
Voljela bih da sam i prije pet god., kada sam Gabi dojila samo 6 mjeseci i s 8 mjeseci ju odvikala od uspavljivanja, bila "zaostala" kao sada sa Paolom. Stvarno me nekada "srce boli" zbog toga, pogotovo kada mi se čini da je Paola puno zadovoljnija, samostalnija, nekako sretnija, nego što je G bila u toj dobi, a i sada. Ali, opet to može biti posljedica i nekih drugih faktora pa sad tko će znati.
Sve u svemu, ponosna sam i sretna što sam uspjela dojiti, dojiti... Mišljenja sam da nikakva kemija ne može zamijeniti ono što nam priroda daje.
P.S. Mislim da se već vidi posljedica nedojenja i uvođenja kemije u sve prirodno i to na starijim generacija od kada se pojavilo na tržištu i postalo "in".

----------


## ninik

ma naravno da se vidi!
koliko pripadnika moje generacije je nesposobno ostvariti ikakvu vezu jer su kao mali bili učeni da se moraju zaigrati sami...
koliko je alegija i drugih bolesti zbog hrane, ne dojenja...

možemo se samo nadati da dojenjem ipak štitimo bebe i dajemo im temelj za zdravije sutra!

----------


## mare78

nemam djece,ali imam hrpu mama u društvu, malo ih promatram i vidjeh svega- a sada razgovor između mene i moje mame na današnji dan: nisam te dojila, prenjela sam te 2 tjedna( :shock: ), i nisam imala mlijeka, ti si stalno plakala, stalno su urlala, baka i tata su ti išli kupiti humanu i onda si spavala- kako to misliš prenjela? - tako, prošao termin, dali su mi masu dripa i ništa, rađala sam te 48 sati na dripu, sva si bila ljubičasta!  :shock:  i onda te nikako nisam mogla dojiti, nisam imala poslije toga mlijeka- brat i setra, pogađate, ništa od dojenja! i onda joj kažem kako razmišljam sve više od djeci, i kako razmišljam o prirodnom porodu, i planu poroda, i kako sam upoznala cure koje su tako rodile, i kako SVI MOGU DOJITI (barem ovi što imje opravdanje da nisu imale mlijeka) - majka preko puta mene me gleda se pogledom koji govori- biti će s tobom problema kao i uvijek! - da, biti će sa mnom problema!!! jedva čekam!!!

----------


## VedranaV

> Dobra prijateljica moga muza, koja zivi na Manhattanu, kaze da je u NYC SRAMOTA vidjeti mamu s bocicom, da se dojenje jako propagira, istice i forsira!
> 			
> 		
> 
> Eto vidis a moja prijateljica koja je tri godine zivjela na Manhattanu i tamo rodila svoju curicu kaze da su nju sa zgrazanjem gledali kad bi negdje vani podojila dijete. Pogotovo kad je malecka bila vec veca. I u rodilistu nitko nista ne pita, beba je cijelo vrijeme s mamom, i dobijes sve i bocice i hranu i pelene pa je na tebi da odlucis. I dobijes cijelo brdo reklamnog adaptiranog mlijeka.


Imam jedan dobar na ovu temu:

http://www.thecowgoddess.com/2008/02...manufacturers/

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Irena23 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Dobra prijateljica moga muza, koja zivi na Manhattanu, kaze da je u NYC SRAMOTA vidjeti mamu s bocicom, da se dojenje jako propagira, istice i forsira!
> ...


bingo

----------


## Felix

> Pouzdano znam da u SAD-u plaćeni porodiljni traje 6 tjedana.


u SAD imas 6 tjedana placenog i 6 tjedana neplacenog (s tim da to neplaceno ovisi u kojoj firmi radis, male privatne firme ti ne moraju odobriti tih 'dodatnih' 6 tjedana).

tih 12 tjedana se kombinira u trudnoci i nakon poroda, tako da ako zelis imati sva tri mjeseca s djetetom moras raditi do samog poroda  :Sad:  

zato npr. mame koje su rodile prerano pa su im djeca u inkubatoru odmah nakon poroda idu na posao da bi mogle biti s djecom kad im dodju doma iz bolnice  :Sad:  

kako je nama super...

----------


## mamma Juanita

e da, još uživamo u nekim dobrim ostacima socijalizma ( ne znam koliko smo toga ponekad svjesni ...)

----------


## VedranaV

Postoje druge kapitalističke zemlje koje su usmjerene na djecu i obitelji, SAD je tu izrazito negativan primjer. Osim toga, ne znam koliki je postotak majki koje ne rade u SAD-u, pretpostavljam veći nego kod nas. Onih koje moraju raditi mi je skroz žao, mora biti grozno ostaviti tako malo dijete nekom drugom da ga čuva, da ne govorim o posljedicama na fizičko i psihičko zdravlje te dječice.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Postoje druge kapitalističke zemlje koje su usmjerene na djecu i obitelji, SAD je tu izrazito negativan primjer.


istina, ali takve su na žalost u manjini.
zapravo, Skandinavci su tu možda izdvojen pozitivan primjer u svijetu. ili se varam?

----------


## ms. ivy

> e da, još uživamo u nekim dobrim ostacima socijalizma ( ne znam koliko smo toga ponekad svjesni ...)


o, itekako!

moja frendica je prvu curicu ostavila tako malu u jaslicama   :Sad:  , drugu doduše doma s tatom i čuvalicom, ali ipak... izbivala iz kuće skoro 12 sati dnevno i još se za obje cure godinu dana izdajala. ne mogu ni zamisliti kako joj je bilo.

iako do prekosutra možemo nabrajati što kod nas ne valja, bar imamo mogućnost biti s dječicom tih godinu dana. no bojim se pomisliti što nas čeka ubuduće...  :/

----------


## ljiljan@

> Postoje druge kapitalističke zemlje koje su usmjerene na djecu i obitelji, SAD je tu izrazito negativan primjer.
> 			
> 		
> 
> istina, ali takve su na žalost u manjini.
> zapravo, Skandinavci su tu možda izdvojen pozitivan primjer u svijetu. ili se varam?


Mislim da se ne varaš. Skandinavske zemlje imaju izrazito socijalnu politiku koja je dobro podržana financijskom snagom države. Drugim riječima, voljni su trošiti na socijalu, ali imaju i od kuda. 
Nas svakih pedeset godina rat baci sto godina unazad tako da o njihovom sustavu možemo samo sanjati.

----------


## ljiljan@

> iako do prekosutra možemo nabrajati što kod nas ne valja, bar imamo mogućnost biti s dječicom tih godinu dana. no bojim se pomisliti što nas čeka ubuduće...  :/


Potpis. I ja se bojim da nas čeka Europska unija. Sjećam se prije 8 godina tadašnja potpredsjednica vlade (žena  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) htjela je obvezni porodni skratiti na 45 dana, s time da onaj drugi dio ostane 6 mjeseci. Srećom shvatiše da bi paralelno s time morali osigurati u jaslicama uvjete za prijem šestomjesečnih beba. Tada je propalo, ali mislim da nam je taj sustav na vratima.

----------


## njokica

> Mali karlo, pusti zenu na miru. *Da je mirna sa svojim odlukama, ne bi se vec u prvom postu tako obrambeno postavljala i umisljala sebi napad kojeg uopce nema.*


Odlično sročeno, moje je mišljenje u dlaku isto!   :Wink:

----------


## jaffa

Ovako. Ja jos dojim (skoro 11mj) pa me ovo zanima cisto informativno. Sta je sa majkama koje ne doje nakon godine dana? Dali se nastavlja sa adaptiranim? I do kada? Joooj,ja se nadam da cu uspjet dojit jos dugo.

----------


## jaffa

Ovako. Ja jos dojim (skoro 11mj) pa me ovo zanima cisto informativno. Sta je sa majkama koje ne doje nakon godine dana? Dali se nastavlja sa adaptiranim? I do kada? Joooj,ja se nadam da cu uspjet dojit jos dugo.

----------


## lucij@

Ma, jaffa, zašto ne bi uspjela? Pa uspješno dojiš već skoro godinu dana. Možeš bebi (već i sada) davati sojino i rižino mlijeko. Kravlje mlijeko se ne preporuča prije druge godine (iako je donja granica godinu dana), a  adaptirano nikako.

----------


## jaffa

Ma ja vjerujem da hocu, samo pitam ovako informativno. Na kravlje je alergican (rekla je pedica da ce valjda proci jer se vec povlaci polako. Osipa se i dobije grceve kad ga popijem pa ga izbjegavam)

----------


## apricot

ako prestanete dojiti (a ne vidim razlog za to jer ste uspješni već godinu dana  :D ), onda je do navršene druge godine bolje davati adaptirano u skladu s uzrastom, nego kravlje.
a imaš i "alternativna" mlijeka tipa sojino, rižino, zobeno... koje ti više odgovara s obzirom na vaše prehrambene navike.

----------


## lucij@

> ako prestanete dojiti (a ne vidim razlog za to jer ste uspješni već godinu dana  :D ), onda je do navršene druge godine bolje davati adaptirano u skladu s uzrastom, nego kravlje.
> a imaš i "alternativna" mlijeka tipa sojino, rižino, zobeno... koje ti više odgovara s obzirom na vaše prehrambene navike.


apricot, ovo mi je nova info, da je bolje adaptirano, nego kravlje

----------


## kahna

*lucij@* oba mlijeka su kravlja, samo što je adaptirano - prilagođeno uzrastu   :Smile:

----------


## Anci

Ja isto to ne kužim zašto. Čula sam to već tu na forumu i nije mi jasno. Ako su oba kravlja, dijete nema alergiju, meni to više zvuči ko da neki pedijatri iz ne znam kojih razloga preporučuju AD.
Ne znam,to je samo moje razmišljanje.
Ja sam svojima nakon godine znala skuhati griz na kravljem. I sisale su. Neki to još rade.

----------


## MGrubi

čisto kravlje je i dalje dosta teško za želudac
adaptirano je bar "olakšano" na ljudsku razinu

ionako većina trajnih mljeka se radi od mljeka u prahu iz uvoza

----------


## seni

> čisto kravlje je i dalje dosta teško za želudac
> adaptirano je bar "olakšano" na ljudsku razinu
> 
> ionako većina trajnih mljeka se radi od mljeka u prahu iz uvoza


mislim da je kravlje i premasno (odnosno te masnoce nisu prilagodene uzrastu malog djeteta/bebe). tako sam ja to davno iz knjiga zapamtila.

----------


## lucij@

Neki dan me frendica pitala što je bolje davati maloj u slučaju da je prestane dojiti (sad ima godinu dana). Ja savjetovala rižino, sojino, naposljetku i kravlje, ali adaptirano ne  :/

----------


## cuckalica

> MGrubi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> čisto kravlje je i dalje dosta teško za želudac
> adaptirano je bar "olakšano" na ljudsku razinu
> 
> ionako većina trajnih mljeka se radi od mljeka u prahu iz uvoza
> 
> 
> mislim da je kravlje i premasno (odnosno te masnoce nisu prilagodene uzrastu malog djeteta/bebe). tako sam ja to davno iz knjiga zapamtila.


mislim da ljudsko mlijeko ima veci postotak masti od kravljeg a kravlje bjelancevina od ljudskog

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Neki dan me frendica pitala što je bolje davati maloj u slučaju da je prestane dojiti (sad ima godinu dana). Ja savjetovala rižino, sojino, naposljetku i kravlje, ali adaptirano ne  :/


Do 2. godine života dijete treba dobivati barem 500 ml mlijeka dnevno, u što se *ne ubraja* rižino, sojino, zobeno "mlijeko" i sl.
Rižino mlijeko nije mlijeko, nego napitak od riže. Isto vrijedi i za sojino itd. 

Znaš da Svjetska zdr. oganizacija preporučuje dojenje barem do 2 godine.  Mama može raditi, i dojiti kad je kod kuće.

Ako tvoja prijateljica ipak ne bude u toj mogućnosti, može davati kravlje, naravno, uz uvjet da dijete na nj nije alergično. No, osobno sam upoznala djevojčicu kojoj su davali kravlje od 3 mj., pa s 12 godina ima problema s viškom kg. To nije jedini takav primjer. Mislim da bi u tom slučaju i adaptirano bilo prikladnije.

----------


## lucij@

Mislim da bi se trebala kloniti savjeta o mlijeku, a koji isključuju dojenje. Činjenica je da se osobno nikada nisam zamarala time, ma uopće nisam razmišljala o tome, jer je Ivana još uvijek dojim pa mu i gotovo nikada ne ponudim mlijeko. Rijetko kada sa kakao ili u pahuljicama. Priznajem da sam mu u toj mjeri kravlje mlijeko davala i prije nego je navršio 2 godine   :Embarassed:

----------


## Anci

lucija, tako sam i ja.
Ona praktički svo mlijeko još uvijek dobiva sisanjem, a to što joj nekad dam griz na KM me uopće nije zabrinjavalo niti sam se davila oko toga.

----------


## lucij@

Aaa, još jedna nemajka  8)   Par puta sam kupila sojino ili rižino, ali mi se svaki puta pokvarilo.  
Sad se pokušavam sjetiti kada je zadnji put konzumirao kravlje mlijeko. Ali zato sam danas kasnila na posao jer se gospodin nije htio odvojiti od cice. 



> Do 2. godine života dijete treba dobivati barem 500 ml mlijeka dnevno, u što se ne ubraja rižino, sojino, zobeno "mlijeko" i sl. 
> Rižino mlijeko nije mlijeko, nego napitak od riže. Isto vrijedi i za sojino itd.


Ma znam da to nije mlijeko, ali sam mislila da ima neka svojstva kao i mlijeko, nisam znala da je ime zaslužilo samo zbog boje.

----------


## Anci

> Ali zato sam danas kasnila na posao jer se gospodin nije htio odvojiti od cice. 
> [.


  :Smile:   Tako i moja. Taj jutarnji joj je jako dug podoj. Po pola sata. 
Mi se budimo puno puno ranije jer inače bih svaki dan kasnila.

----------


## lucij@

Ma danas je posebno zapeo, inače imam uračunato to vrijeme za jutarnje cicanje. Bilo je smješno jer I. jako malo govori, svega par riječi, može ih se nabrojati na prste jedne ruke, a kada sam se pokušala odvojiti od njega jutros odmah je počeo "cici, cici"  8)

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  MGrubi prvotno napisa
> ...


imas pravo pobrkala sam.
da, skoro trostruko vise bjelancevina i to najvise u formi kazeina.

----------


## Leilani-m

> No, osobno sam upoznala djevojčicu kojoj su davali kravlje od 3 mj., pa s 12 godina ima problema s viškom kg. To nije jedini takav primjer. Mislim da bi u tom slučaju i adaptirano bilo prikladnije.


Meni je mama davala kravlje od 1 mj života (  :Evil or Very Mad:  _nije imala mlijeka_). Sad imam 28 godina, od 12. imam problema s plocističnim jajnicima, problema s kilama cijeli život, štitnjača...

----------


## dutka_lutka

Leilani-m   :Love:  
Nemoj se ljutiti na mamu. To je bilo takvo vrijeme, takva okolina.  :Sad:  
Onda se vjerovalo da nestaje mlijeka (neki vjeruju još i danas  :Razz:  ).
Da nije bilo Rodinog foruma, ni ja 2006. ne bih uspjela sa 100 % adapt. preći na 100 % dojenje.

Meni je moja mama od 3. mjeseca davala adaptirano. Tj. davala mi je baka jer je mama otišla raditi u drugi grad. :smajlićkojiširiruke:
Moramo oprostiti, i radi sebe.  :Heart:

----------


## Leilani-m

Moja baka, mamina mama, je dojila sve tri kćeri bez ikakvog problema... A mojoj mami je bilo lakše slušati svekrvu, tatinu mamu, koja je rodila davne 1956. carskim rezom i nije vidjela dijete 2 tjedna, niti pokušavala dojiti. Tako me me prije mogla uvaliti nekome na čuvanje i raditi da joj ne bi netko zamjerio što za vrijeme babinjača leži. Dan danas se ne zna odmarati, a meni je kad sam rodila prva tri dana došla u pomoć i to je to.
Da ne pričam o borbama protiv ad i nedavanju čajeva i sličnih stvari.  :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam i Janku i sada Ivi, nakon navršene 1. godine tu i tamo spravila, i sada spravljam, nešto na kravljem mlijeku.
Kakao, pahuljice, čokolino (da ja sma jenda od onih koja tu i tamo nahrani djecu i s time  8)  ). 
Adaptirano mi mlijeko odvratno smrdi i nikada to nisam davala djeci.
Dok su bili manji, isključivo su jeli one kašice koje se rade na vodi.
Iva još uvijek doji, a ovo kravčjeg mlijeka što pojede tu i tamo s grizom, čokolinom ili kakaom ne smatram nićin lošim.
Rižino, zobeno i sojino mlijeko, meni nije mlijeko.   :Grin:

----------


## ana.m

Sorry na tipfelerima   :Embarassed:

----------

